# Puppy still has loose stool...another food change?



## BamBam10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My 5 month old english bulldog has been eating Solid Gold Wolf Cub (bison) for almost a month now and he still has soft stool. Prior to solid gold, i was feeding him Wellness Supermix Large Breed Puppy. He was having soft stool while he was on Wellness, so I thought it may be because of the Chicken in it. Thus, why he is currently eating a bison based food instead. When I got him from the breeder at 8wks, he was eating Taste of The Wild Pacific Salmon.

It's been a month and he still has soft, light brown stool. It's not watery, but more like a paste. I've tried giving him pumpkin with the food, but it doesn't seem to make the stool any firmer.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I keep him on Solid Gold for a little longer? Or should I change foods entirely?


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Bam Bam,
I just replied to another users post relating to soft stool, because boy can I relate!!
You could check that post for my whole thoughts on the subject, its the post called something like "how long to keep puppy on food" or something like that.
Basically the pumpkin and yogurt tricks have rarely worked for me! I recently changed my dogs food and they had a terrible reaction until I tried giving them something called Purina Fortiflora; a probiotic.
I dont know if you are scared by the name Purina, but I was. However, I think its worth it for what it delivers, it really works!! and you just use it temporarily so its not a big deal.
Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I tried my dogs on a few premium puppy foods last year and they did horribly on them with upset tummies and diareah. I finally turned to Purina Puppy Chow out of desperation and it worked immediately. Their tummies calmed and no more diareah. They have lots of energy, shiney & thick coats, and sparkling eyes. I dont feel we just settled, I feel we found a great food for us.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Eagle Pack makes two digestive aids. I have used both and they work as advertised. Holistic Transition and Holistic Solution. Perhaps one of them would work for you. By the way, I was unclear on whether your puppy had loose stools while on Taste of The Wild.


----------



## BamBam10 (Feb 17, 2009)

When I got my pup at 8wks, he was eating Taste of the Wild with a teaspoon of pumpkin. From what I remember, he did not have loose stool.
But I wanted him on a puppy formula, thus why i changed him to Wellness Pup then Solid Gold.


----------



## HuggaPug (Oct 21, 2008)

I also had problems with the "premium" foods. My dogs had nothing but loose or pasty poos and dandruff. I went back to Pro Plan and everybody is fine again. They also poop less on Pro Plan.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I wouldn't assume that chronic loose stools are necessarily due to the food.

We took a stool sample from my son's dog in while he was here and discovered that he had a bacterial infection and a tapeworm. 

His food was the least of his problems.


----------

